# Out-of-Home streaming Bolt OTA requirements



## el-such-n-such (Oct 18, 2005)

[Update:] After more trial and error, it appears to be working now, without network changes. I'm not quite sure why it is working now, but I've been able to use cell data on Android, and tethering an iPhone to the Android as a hotspot, and they both work. If anyone has any experience with trouble shooting this, feel free to mention it.

Apologies in advance if I've missed these details, quick forum and support searches didn't lead me to the answer.

Bolt OTA TE4
local home LAN streaming works with Android
local home LAN streaming works with iPhone
configure Tivo app on Android to use cell network and disable WiFi
start streaming setup for out-of-home streaming
fails Error Code: 408
try again, Error Code: 502
try again, E=28, V=-1
etc

I'm guessing that I need ports open on my home firewall to enable this feature.
Where can I get that detail so I can rule it out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

el-such-n-such said:


> configure Tivo app on Android to use cell network and disable WiFi
> start streaming setup for out-of-home streaming
> fails Error Code: 408
> try again, Error Code: 502
> ...


I thought that all mobile streaming setup had to occur with the mobile device connected on the home network (so via Wi-Fi) - after which the mobile device would be able to stream from outside the home network (though iPhones only when connected via Wi-Fi).


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> I thought that all mobile streaming setup had to occur with the mobile device connected on the home network (so via Wi-Fi) - after which the mobile device would be able to stream from outside the home network (though iPhones only when connected via Wi-Fi).


That's my understanding as well. The initial streaming setup HAS to be done on WiFi within your home network. After that, you can stream outside your home.


----------



## el-such-n-such (Oct 18, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> I thought that all mobile streaming setup had to occur with the mobile device connected on the home network (so via Wi-Fi) - after which the mobile device would be able to stream from outside the home network (though iPhones only when connected via Wi-Fi).


Errm, so I did it wrong, thanks for making it clear. Much appreciated!


----------

